# Les Sauces Meres



## culinaryraye21 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am having some trouble on a Sauce Report, please I need help if possible. I need to write a report on the Les Sauces Meres, on which restaurants still use the sauces Bearnais Sauce, Bechamel sauce, Sauce Veloute, Hollandaise Sauce, Tomate Sauce.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Google is your friend!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

See answer I gave you on your other post>


----------

